# Property Management companies



## Macattack (8 Dec 2008)

Does anybody know if you can file an official complaint about a property management company?

Something equivalent to an ombudsman??


----------



## Mers1 (8 Dec 2008)

*Re: Property Management companys*

Is it a complaint about the Management *Company* or the Managing *Agent*? they are two separte bodies.  Apologies for asking the question but a lot of people do not know the difference.


----------



## Yorrick (10 Dec 2008)

I understand that there is a Bill before the Dail which will introduce significant regualtion of Management Companies, Management Agents etc.
This will include licensing of Managing Agents in the same way that Auctioneers are licensed, Complaints and Inspection process etc.
I don't think that there is any provisions under current legislation.
There are a lot of  apartment owners out there who are unhappy with their Management Companies and Agents. 
I intend working in that area on a small scale if anyone is interested


----------



## Yorrick (10 Dec 2008)

Further to above see the National Property Services Regulatory Authority Website.
This is the agency being set up under the new legislation.


----------



## markpb (12 Dec 2008)

The agency will only have power over managing agents, not management companies. It's still a big step forward though.


----------



## Beans (8 Jan 2009)

*Property Management Agent - Hard to believe such vagueness remains legal*

I have loan approval for a 3-bed apartment and will snag in the coming weeks. As there was only vague information in the contract I signed over 1.5 years ago relating to management fees, I requested a price this week. I was informed the annual fee will be over 2k. I find this price to be exorbitant. This development is still very much a building site with "no final date" for surfacing of the road directly in front of development or surrounding roads as building will be ongoing for the indefinite future. I am aware of the fiasco that has been the non-regulation of management agents in Ireland, so am very wary. I have downloaded the "property management companies and you" PDF from the National Consumer Agency website and will have my solicitor pose the recommended questions. It's unclear when this fee will be payable, but I am preparing (arming) myself for it being handed the bill when it comes to closing. Meanwhile, I am wondering about the following:

-the management agent in this case is owned by the developer - am I correct in thinking this is a negative in that if the agent does not deliver the services, the members of the company cannot fire the agent as that company owns the land and all the accompanying rights?

-is there any hope of management of new developments being handed over the Council in the near future or are apartment owners "trapped" indefinitely?

-i understand that refuse collection and buildings insurance must be paid, but do I have the right to refuse to pay the entire 2k until such time as the builders have actually developed the environs - roads, green area etc. (I have signed a lease but the fields relating to management fees were left blank, which the solicitor did not seem to think was an issue.)

I have no objection to management fees (happily paid them abroad for the past decade) and would be willing to invest up to 1.4k in the pleasure of a well-kept area. I just don't see how a builder can justify a charge of 2k for management of what is currently a building site and what will remain a building site for the near future. I understand that the "apartment culture" remains a relatively new concept in Ireland, but there's no excuse for the lack of legislation surrounding such astronomical fees for undefined services.

Any advice would be appreciated. Perhaps someone out there has achieved reduction in fees on the basis of living in an incomplete estate?

Thank you,
Beans


----------



## Beans (8 Jan 2009)

Hello again,

There's another point I wanted to mention as part of my earlier post - that is the question of apartment security. The guidelines from the NCA advise me to ensure that "CCTV, Intercom, Alarm and Safe Entrance via PIN" are all in working order. The development where my apartment is located possesses none of the above. Underground parking is accessed via a fob. 

Just wanted to mention that as part of the complete picture.

Thanks,
Beans


----------

